# E-mail address for Sudwala?



## Art4th (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a friend who is attempting to pay her MF's for Sudwala. All three email addresses she has for either Niky or Leonie are being returned. Has anyone contacted them recently? Any new addresses? The three addresses that she tried were:

rhs@yebo.co.za
niky@royalhservices.com
leonie@royalhservices.com

Thanks, Art


----------



## philemer (Feb 10, 2009)

Art4th said:


> I have a friend who is attempting to pay her MF's for Sudwala. All three email addresses she has for either Niky or Leonie are being returned. Has anyone contacted them recently? Any new addresses? The three addresses that she tried were:
> 
> rhs@yebo.co.za
> niky@royalhservices.com
> ...



Did you try a search on this forum? Also, as you may know, most SA email addys seem to end in "co.za" not ".com"

Good luck.


----------



## Art4th (Feb 10, 2009)

philemer said:


> Did you try a search on this forum? Also, as you may know, most SA email addys seem to end in "co.za" not ".com"
> Good luck.



I did do a search and didn't find anything helpful.

The ".com" addresses used to be good. They are addresses that I have used in the past when I've paid my Sudwala MF's.


----------



## philemer (Feb 10, 2009)

You might have your friend try another email server (gmail, yahoo, etc) because when I try to send an email to SA via Outlook Express it bounces back too. With my Yahoo email it goes through fine.


----------



## king1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have this recent one:   niky@royalhservices.com


----------



## Sue (Feb 10, 2009)

I had one without the c in nicky

niky@Royalhservices.com or

Doreen" Levies1@Royalhservices.com


----------



## king1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sue,
You are correct.  One of my other SA contacts is "Nicky", and I didn't cut and paste this address.  Computer memory much better than human!


----------

